# Anyone wanna buy anything?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm sat on a cl in me deck chair and using my newly and very kindly donated from a top member on here iBoost and have just flogged a customer some computer stuff without having to move. 

So who's next? What do you want? Roll up!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Got any E's ?>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No. I think mrs d must have had them all. She's dancing round the farm cuddling cows


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A phone and router that WORK. Ever since last Thursday nothing but trouble, Bt landline problems :frown2:


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yes sure.

I will buy a Sevylor kayak of you for £99.99:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No chance captain. I can get you a new one for £399 though inc delivery to Poland.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> A phone and router that WORK. Ever since last Thursday nothing but trouble, Bt landline problems :frown2:
> 
> tony


Bt should ship you their latest home hub 5 if you nag them. Let me know if I can help


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Bt should ship you their latest home hub 5 if you nag them. Let me know if I can help


One problem,..................I'm with PlusNet :wink2:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> No chance captain. I can get you a new one for £399 though inc delivery to Poland.


Just thought I could give you some of your money back before you wreck it(like the first one), totally on the rocks outside the mole of Brid Harbour.

Only trying to do a pal a favour - but it is hard to please some miserable gits pals.

OK you hard-talking bastard I will up the offer to £100.99


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Got any E's ?>


Shouldn't that have been "Got nay Os"


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Or pumps??

Size eight!

Andy

Seriously Barry, how about a list of what bargains are available??

Just returned to the campsite from "Doing" the Verdon Gorge.


PHOAR !!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can get anything Andy (apart from E's)

Glad you enjoyed the verdon gorges. It's one of my favourite rides on the bike.

Gemmy. Sorry I wrongly assumed when you said bt line it was Bt broadband. As said if I can help let me know. Plus net are usually ok though but you have the old problem of two providers.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I'm sat on a cl in me deck chair and using my newly and very kindly donated from a top member on here iBoost and have just flogged a customer some computer stuff without having to move.
> 
> So who's next? What do you want? Roll up!


You'll be ringing me later, then, to sort out my upstairs pooter. Good man.:kiss:


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you get any plugs

Dill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think he has a bath plug somewhere that he only uses every few months of the year, he may lend you that one.>>


cabby

It might leak though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got four sat navs for sale online and no takers.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Glad you enjoyed the verdon gorges. It's one of my favourite rides on the bike.
> 
> .


No way would I want to ride those roads on two wheels!! (And I rode big bikes for the old bill for many years don't forget)

There were a good few loony frenchies out on two wheels who seemed to not realise that when taking a left hand bend with " enthusiasm" if their wheels are on their side of the road their head and shoulders will be WAY over the centre line and at the same height as Mrs P's head (and the screen pillar) Had one or two close shaves, only so far over you can go before getting intimate with the Armco cunningly disguised by half a log!!

Much sharp Intaking of breath from the passengers seat!!!

We saw about 7-8 vultures soaring at the spot they are known to be at on the "loop" right at our level and passed within about 20-30 feet of us!! All the camera shutters in overdrive didn't seem to faze them!! Fab-u-Lou's sight, especially as it was a clear day with bright sunlight.

Don't think we are going to get to "do" your tour of the Cote D'Azure this trip. Always next spring though!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres another gorge with eagles soaring about your head near Madrid.................

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...7e5f00b!8m2!3d41.3067609!4d-3.8553507!6m1!1e1

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> No way would I want to ride those roads on two wheels!! (And I rode big bikes for the old bill for many years don't forget)
> 
> There were a good few loony frenchies out on two wheels who seemed to not realise that when taking a left hand bend with " enthusiasm" if their wheels are on their side of the road their head and shoulders will be WAY over the centre line and at the same height as Mrs P's head (and the screen pillar) Had one or two close shaves, only so far over you can go before getting intimate with the Armco cunningly disguised by half a log!!
> 
> ...


Must admit I preferred doing them on the last trip on the Honda Vision. The old Peugeot 2 stroke with absolutely no engine braking was prone to brake fade and then them both going completely.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Or pumps??
> 
> Size eight!
> 
> ...


I was thrashing round the hills of La Garde-Freinet last weekend on this!
You cannot beat two wheels in France,especially through the Verdon Gorge!>


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Bt should ship you their latest home hub 5 if you nag them. Let me know if I can help


Iv tried nagging them for the newset hub Barry with no luck!:frown2:

Whats the secret!:wink2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

jo662 said:


> I was thrashing round the hills of La Garde-Freinet last weekend on this!
> You cannot beat two wheels in France,especially through the Verdon Gorge!>


Impressed and jealous :serious:

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Iv tried nagging them for the newset hub Barry with no luck!:frown2:
> 
> Whats the secret!:wink2:


A size large mallet should do it. 

I've managed to get a few changed for clients where there have been iffy problems the help line have not sorted. Give it a whack


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> A size large mallet should do it.
> 
> I've managed to get a few changed for clients where there have been iffy problems the help line have not sorted. Give it a whack


Ok will try that!
I didnt know this IT malarky was so technical!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I got four sat navs for sale online and no takers.
> 
> Ray.


Put a link on here Ray, you never know.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Kev. The cheap ones.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement...tion=Saint-L%F4-d%27Ourville%2050580&parrot=0

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> OK Kev. The cheap ones.
> 
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement...tion=Saint-L%F4-d%27Ourville%2050580&parrot=0
> 
> Ray.


Can't argue with those prices, I'm looking for an early TomTom one V4 4N00.005 as a spare, I don't care for later ones, I have 2 which are 10 year old and give no trouble when used, maps are a bit out of date but mostly they work fine.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Any of your sat nags got a headphone socket and decent battery Ray? I need one for the bike.

Mind you im already in trouble for buying a vintage guitar on eBay last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could (yes even you) fit a 12v ciggy socket in the underseat box Barry, just needs two wires the the bikes battery.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You could (yes even you) fit a 12v ciggy socket in the underseat box Barry, just needs two wires the the bikes battery.


It could be useful, I keep it in my pocket. Trouble is with the Tomtom one I use the charging socket is dodgy and to charge it up I have to wedge in the lead with a paper clip in the van. I turn off the display so its sound only to save battery in my pocket.

I would get another one but try finding one with a headphone socket. When it works it's brilliant


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> It could be useful, I keep it in my pocket. Trouble is with the Tomtom one I use the charging socket is dodgy and to charge it up I have to wedge in the lead with a paper clip in the van. I turn off the display so its sound only to save battery in my pocket.
> 
> I would get another one but try finding one with a headphone socket. When it works it's brilliant


Whats the model number underneath, search for that, not it's name though as TT are a bit confusing hence the number only.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Any of your sat nags got a headphone socket and decent battery Ray? I need one for the bike.
> 
> Mind you im already in trouble for buying a vintage guitar on eBay last night.


Yes Barry.
Both the Navmans S70 and S80 have both good batteries and headphone sockets.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Barry.
> Both the Navmans S70 and S80 have both good batteries and headphone sockets.
> 
> Ray.


Too good for him though Ray > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They can be bought with red wine.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I kind of want another Tomtom one really as I know it works and fits in my shorts pocket as its square. Also all my poi etc are Tomtom. Good idea about the model number Kev. The Tomtom Range is confusing


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hang on a minute though. This thread was about you lot buying stuff off me. How have I been lured into buying Rays old junk?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am still using my Go 720.that has a head/speaker output.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on then Barfy, what the number, I've a couple to put on and it might be the same.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Both my Tom Toms are selling...in less than 2.5 hours time :grin2:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232082114372?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

and

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232081933798?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Both my Tom Toms are selling...in less than 2.5 hours time :grin2:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232082114372?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> ...


...still time to grab a bargain folks (36mins) :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then theres this LHD 2006 Adria Coral 680SP with only 33,000km on it. Belongs to a mate but I'm selling.

https://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/1024467784.htm

Ray.


----------

